# Barium Swallow



## DayTripper2006 (May 31, 2003)

I had a small bowel series and two gastric emptying studies last week.Now, I've had a small bowel series before (a few years ago). The barium exited my body just fine.This time, when I passed it out of my system I noticed that there was a good amount of blood mixed in with my stool (sort of a brighter red).Anyway, I've been told that this is normal after a small bowel series. Has anyone else had this happen? Is this normal?


----------

